# Lazy eye 8 week pup???



## K.h007 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi, we got our pup at 6 weeks. Her mom stopped nursing and the parents are beautiful but definitely are back yard breeders. Anyhow, we fell in love with her immediately! Samantha is a little over 8 weeks and is so sweet. We just love her. It looks like she has a "lazy eye" . Is this normal and should we be concerned. Sometimes it's more noticeable than at other times.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I would take her to the vets and see what they have to say about it if you are concerned. She's super cute though!


----------



## K.h007 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you!! She is a doll. Like most other new parents we are woking with her "land shark" traits, but she is getting more gentle with her mouth. So we are happy with her progress and she loves my 4 kids as they love her. He eye gets more "lazy" when she is tired, I just couldn't find much literature on it. She has only had 1 round of shots, once I do her 2nd round I plan on taking her to the Vet about 2 weeks after that. Parvo is big in my area and we will feel better taking her in after 2 rounds. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

When you take her in for her 2nd round, I would just talk to them about it then. Saves the extra trip! Glad you are making it through the land shark phase.. it's a tough one. Oddly that's not my least favorite.. my least favorite of ANY dog is potty training. I can handle anything else.. but if I can't trust the pup to not pee or poop in the house.. it is so unsettling to me.. LOL.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

She will probably grow out of it within the next week or two. Some dogs are late bloomers in the eye development department.


----------



## Alexisbn (Apr 5, 2020)

K.h007 said:


> Hi, we got our pup at 6 weeks. Her mom stopped nursing and the parents are beautiful but definitely are back yard breeders. Anyhow, we fell in love with her immediately! Samantha is a little over 8 weeks and is so sweet. We just love her. It looks like she has a "lazy eye" . Is this normal and should we be concerned. Sometimes it's more noticeable than at other times.


Hello, did the eyes ever correct?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Alexisbn said:


> Hello, did the eyes ever correct?


Poster has not logged on in 5yrs.


----------

